# Vlogo card holder review??



## champagne4lulu

Hi guys, 

I’m after a new wallet and saw this one online but I can’t see anywhere in person prior to purchasing. Has anyone got it? It would be my day to day wallet. I don’t carry a lot of cash or coins these days, just a bit. Mostly cards. I used to have a full size wallet but considering sizing down to this…

what do you think of it??








						Valentino Garavani - Black Valentino Garavani VLogo Card Holder
					

Grained calfskin cardholder in black. Tonal logo hardware at face. Zippered pocket and two card slots at back face. Press-stud closure at main compartment. Eight card slots, two note slots, and gold-tone logo stamp at interior. Tonal calfskin lining. Gold-tone hardware. Approx. 5.5 length x 3.25...




					www.ssense.com


----------



## Enjaby215

Also eyeing this one. Did you end up buying it?


----------

